# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Happy, lapin réhabilité de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Happy est un très jeune lapin né en décembre 2020 et pris en charge par l'association mi-février 2021. Il est issu d'un surplus de reproduction, et découvre sa nouvelle vie de lapin de compagnie avec Ann, sa famille d'accueil.





Son caractère
Happy est un lapin encore timide, qui commence à répondre à l'appel de sa FA, à interagir avec elle et à se laisser caresser. Il est sage et aime bien courir partout.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin d'Happy en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez le parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos d'Happy pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Happy est un lapin affectueux, qui réclame des câlins en touchant sa FA avec son nez. Très proche de l'humain, il accourt vers sa famille d'accueil lorsqu'elle  rentre dans la pièce dans laquelle il est, la suit partout dans l'appartement et s'allonge près d'elle lorsqu'elle s'assoit.
Happy apprécie de pouvoir se reposer en hauteur.

----------

